# Today's Special- Suisin 270mm Blue #2 Suminagashi Takobiki



## JBroida (May 9, 2017)

Ok... got another one from the hidden stash back here... plus 20% off of it today...

This is a much better view of the knife than the picture below:
[video]https://www.facebook.com/JapaneseKnifeImports/videos/10154853134788860/[/video]







https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/pages/special-of-the-day

If this goes quickly, I'll put another one up today... like maybe a Gengetsu 270mm Stainless Clad White #2 Yo-Sujihiki


----------



## mise_en_place (May 9, 2017)

JBroida said:


> If this goes quickly, I'll put another one up today... like maybe a Gengetsu 270mm Stainless Clad White #2 Yo-Sujihiki



Cruel


----------



## JBroida (May 9, 2017)

i'm going to sweeten the deal on the takobiki for the rest of the evening... lets say 25% off until i go to sleep (usually around or shortly after midnight, but sometimes later)


----------



## daveb (May 9, 2017)

JBroida said:


> If this goes quickly, I'll put another one up today... like maybe a Gengetsu 270mm Stainless Clad White #2 Yo-Sujihiki



Yo? Don't have one of those....:cool2:


----------



## El Pescador (May 9, 2017)

Wish it was a lefty...what a beautiful knife Jon.


----------



## labor of love (May 10, 2017)

Hidden stash? Gengetsu 270mm suji? What else is growing cobwebs? Got any hide gyutos? Haha


----------

